# Quarter Horse Coffee, Oxford



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Shame I only tried this place out in my last week in Oxford. Very friendly, unpretentious (especially as Oxford and speciality coffee shops go!) and great coffee. When I was in they had Squaremile Red Brick on espresso and something else on brewed. Various brewed options, good selection of baked stuff and selling Squaremile beans. Also seemed pretty knowledgeable on tea. A touch more expensive than Missing Bean and Zappi's but beans offer more complexity than the more medium roast offered there.


----------

